# Resources > Professional Associations >  Preparator's Salary Survey

## Paul Brewin

I'm posting this question that was emailed to me by a member. Anyone have any input on whether something like this exists?

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I don't know of any surveys specific to preparators. There are some others put out by organizations that cover most positions in museums. I think the most widely known on is put out by AAMD (Association of Art Museum Directors).

Others are put out by places like NEMA New England Museum Association and Midwesternmuseums.
The thing they all seem to have in common is that they aren't cheap. I have heard on multiple occasions though, that they were instrumental in getting departmental raises enacted. 
Search under "museum salary surveys" or some such thing and you will come across several.

----------


## Brent Powell

AAM Bookstore has the book which best complies salary surveys for many positions within the collection care staff, including Preparators. It is called Museum Directors Salary Survey. 
It is expensive but many instituions do carry in their libraries. If you can't find a copy there ask your HR Department to review it with you as a research approach to you position. Yes that may sound crazy but be pro-active within the your own system.
Ask some other colleagues within your region what their current pay scale is and create your own salary survey. If people are interested we could approach this within PACIN. Let us know.
Brent Powell, PACIN Chair

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

"Ask some other colleagues within your region *what their current pay scale is*"? That's hilarious!

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Don't get it. What's hilarious?

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

Ha! Who do you know will openly tell you what they're making? Additionally, I'd never answer that kind of inquiry because my salary is nobody's business but mine. It's not like asking some one what they had for breakfast. Is it? 
Made me laugh, anyway.

----------


## Paul Brewin

Well some may feel uncomfortable to answer directly but most I think could relay a typical pay range for their work in their region or maybe even specifically within their institution. It might be laughable what some of us make for what we do and for how long we've done it, I'll grant you that!  :Big Grin:

----------


## blakenoah

It's been some time since I posted...and a little late to the game on this one...but,

Interesting cultural difference between East (I've been living in China for 2.5 years now) and West: salaries, rent, age, weight are openly discussed here in China.  

Even amongst my expat friends we have little trepidation asking about salary and such.  It took me about a year to feel comfortable with it.

----------

